# PharmaLogic Labs Sponsored Log



## That_Tren_Life (Nov 23, 2014)

​ PHARMALOGIC LABS
                            SPONSORED
                FULL BLOWN 15 WEEK LOG

 ---------------------------------------------
In  this log I will be posting dailey, I workout everyday typically with 2  bodypart splits with very high volume. For the first 3 weeks I'm going  to finish up my training routine from a coach that I have. Then after I  finish that I will be running the Mountain Dog Training guideline for 12  weeks. During this Log I will be showing you my diet, training, and  whatever else people would like to see. I'll have it better laid out  also, just getting this set it up for right now. I'll get into a little  about myself, and from there I will lay it all out on the table. My diet  changes daily due to hating to eat the same thing. So that'll be  something I post daily, on top of my training. 

About Myself
Well, where to start.. I'll just briefly go into detail about my life. Nobody probably even cares about that stuff anyway. lol, So I've always had a huge frame being an endomorph. Although ever since I can remember I was over weight, in middle school I was 5'9 and almost 240lbs. By High school I was 6'3 and pushing well over 350lbs (Yes school was rough) and by the time I graduated I was 390lbs. I went to college and it only got worse, My heaviest I was 419lbs and probably the most unhealthiest person I've ever known. My grandfather passed away and I decided I needed to change my life around, although... I did it in the wrong way, I turned to bulimia. I was bulimic for nearly 5 years, during that time I lost nearly 200lbs. I became very sick, blah, blah, blah.. It's a sob story, but its life. Anyway, I decided that instead of being a twig I wanted to become a muscle bound meat head.  lol, So I did what any normal meat head would do to start.. Went and  got my arm all tribaled up. off subject, just thought it was funny  because I hate it now, and most of it has been covered up. So I decided to hire a trainer, and change my  life. I started lifting weight, eating right, and got strong, REAL  strong. I was pushing nearly 475lbs on Incline, 515lbs on flat bench, my deadlift was nearly 655lbs, and squats have been rough due to a knee injury in high school, but I still squat 425lbs for reps. So that's  lead me to where I am today, I decided about a year ago to get my  bloods drawn and just to check everything out.. And my test levels were  extremely low, and my doctor basically said.. Do you want to be on TRT?  It's a life changing event, but could be worth it for you. He  recommended the gel, but I've heard some bad things about the gel, so I  asked about injections and he said that was fine. I decided to do my first cycle about 3 months into TRT and ran TestE,  Deca, Dbol.. And basically I got fat, gained a ton of strength though.  Cruised and blasted again but ran a better diet, same gear though and leaned out pretty well. Recently started my cruise about 8 weeks ago, but had this great opportunity to run a log and I couldn't turn that down. So here we go..

The Gear
So  I'll be running Tren for the first time.. I know. My name is very  misleading. lol, Here's the break down. I'm going to slowly taper my  Tren dosage up, I originally was going to jump right in at 600mg and I  had a lot of people say that it was stupid. Even my coach said it was a  bad idea.. So I'll steadily increase dosages depending on how things go. 

TestE 150MG 2x a week. 
TrenE 200MG 2x a week 
MastE 250MG 2x a week
Anadrol 50mg daily for the first 2 weeks, then increasing to 75mg for a week, and 100mg for the final week.
Taking a break off orals for 4 weeks, then running 7 weeks of Var at 100mg a day. 

I have all necessary AI on hand. Exemstane, Tamoxifen, Caber, only thing I'll take daily is Exemstane ar 12.5mg and .5 caber 2x a week.

The End Results
So what're my ultimate goals. I often get asked this in general, but I always say I  just want to be the biggest version of myself. I have no ultimate goal, I  just want to keep progressing in this journey. When you have an  ultimate goal, you're basically setting yourself up for failure. Because  once you reach this, then what?

If you guys have any questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Nov 26, 2014)

Okay.. So I pinned about 10 minutes ago, and it was pretty scary. lol, I pinned and I felt a slight burning sensation and I got scared thinking I was gonna get tren cough. So I pushed the oil in and sat there for a minute. Nothing happened though, it's not sore at all. I actually started the anadrol last week, I wanted it to be in my system for this week.. My face is a little puffy but I figured that would happen, I'm sensitive to orals for some reason. I'll say on my 1st day of running the Anapolon anadrol Bushmaster sent me, I had the craziest arm pumps I've ever felt. I thought my triceps we're going to explode. And it's steadily got worse. lol, I'll be sitting there playing xbox one and my lower back starts getting a pump.

ill hit the gym today around 3pm eastern for my chest/Bicep workout. Ill post the workout now, and post the weights and pictures later. 

I Always warm up with 50 reps of pull-ups, and 50 reps of dips everyday. My coach had me doing it and I've loved it for warming up. Usually takes a few sets though, so I may only get 20 my first set. Then so on.

i always start with incline presses, it's what works for me.

Incline dumbbell presses 10 sets for 10 reps.
incline bench press (smith machine) 10 sets 10 reps
(knock it if you want, but I love the smith machine)
Flat Bench press 5 sets 20 reps
decline bench press 5 sets 20 reps
incline flys 5 sets 15 reps
fly machine 10 sets 12 reps

biceps are always a weird muscle group for me to work. Not sure why. lol, it's just hard for me to focus on that muscle.

standing Bicep curls EZ curl bar 5 sets 12 reps 
incline single arm seated Bicep curls into standing up. 4 sets as many reps as I can.
spider curls 3 drop sets with 35lb, 25lb, 15lb
I use a Bicep bomber belt and finish off with 110lb curls, and steadily drop weight for slow reps.

i always do one finisher set of triceps also.. Typically a medium weight for as many reps as I can.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Nov 26, 2014)

Aright guys, so today I felt great. I woke up and did fasted cardio. Pin site has zero pain, and for as much oil I figured it would be a little sore. I hit back/triceps today and finished off with a super set of biceps. My food was..

2 cups of cottage cheese, 1 cup of oatmeal, and 1 cup of chobani Greek yogurt mixed with 2 scoops of ISOpure.
Two hours later
I had 3 scoops of ISOpure, 2 cups of almond milk.
Two hours later
I decided to eat a big lunch before my back workout. 
I had 2 cups of brown rice, 12oz of salmon, 10 pieces of asparagus.
worked out about 2 1/2hr later.

my work was.

I started with 50 pull-ups, and 50 dips.
Bent over rows. I use 25lb plates to get a better stretch. I started with 145lbs for 3 sets, moved up to 195lbs for 1 set of 10 reps, 295lbs for 1 set of 10 reps, 345lbs for 1 sets of 8 reps, and 395lbs for 1 sets at 5 reps. I then slowly dropped back down doing as many reps as I can with that weight.

Lateral Pulldowns.. This is just a basic movement for me, I like to work my way down the stack which goes to 250lbs. so I typically move down the weight for as many sets as it takes. Typically no more then 10 sets though. 

Single arm barbell rows.. I start with 75lbs rows. I always go full extension, slowly down and fast up and get a good squeeze. I worked my way up to 135lb dumbbells but got a little sloppy. So I dropped back down to 100lbs and just hit that for 5 sets of 10 reps.

Row Machine.. I like to use the single arm cable handles for this. That way on the retracting of my scapula I can concentrate on that instead of trying to not flair my elbows out. I do the same thing as the pulldowns. I just work my way down the stack, I ended up at 250lbs for 10 reps. Did a total of 10 sets.

I do deadlifts on Saturday and take off sundays.. But I like to do deadlifts on back day also, although I just toss on 225lbs and go for reps. I typically do 100-200 reps total, and it's pretty brutal. I'll do as many as I can, break for 45 sec and go again.

when I hit triceps, I keep it simple. Heavy ass weight, and focus on the movement.

tricep kickbacks 10 sets for 6 reps with 45, and 55lb dumbbells

tricep Pulldowns with a straight bar. 10 sets for 8 reps with 100lbs ( I use the lateral machine) 

close grip bench.. I usually toss on 225lbs and just bang out as many as possible, break, and go again. I like to do that as a finisher.

i also hit biceps.. I grabbed a 100lb barbell and just goto town with it. I don't drop weight, I just go until I can't go anymore. I rest for a minute, and go again. It's rough.

i also have been pinning the GH at night. Super easy to do, and I can't wait for that to start taking effect.

now for dinner.. I stopped and got chipotle, triple chicken, brown rice, fajita peppers, and guacamole. I'll finish off the night with my typical casien shake.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 26, 2014)

I just started a similar log and cycle.I will be following.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Nov 27, 2014)

OTG85, it's gonna be a fun ride! I'll follow also. 

Pinned quads about 20 minutes, felt great. For some reason I always end up hitting something in quads though. Although this time I think it was good to go. I still can't believe how smooth the oil is. Gonna be hitting squats before my thanksgiving feast with my girlfriends family. 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FELLAS!

ill also be posting pictures on here, can't do it from my phone for some reason.


----------



## jas101 (Nov 27, 2014)

I want a Thanksgiving macro breakdown!  Lolz.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Nov 27, 2014)

subbed.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Nov 29, 2014)

jas101 said:


> I want a Thanksgiving macro breakdown!  Lolz.



Lmao.. Bro, I was probably in the 6-7k calorie range. No joke! Lmao

Alright guys.. Just finished up my deadlifts/squats or the day. Yesterday was just so hectic with Black Friday shopping and my girlfriend wanting to goto EVERY damn store in gods green earth. I didn't even goto the gym yesterday which sucks, but my back was still pretty sore anyway. I'll be pinning again tomorrow, I've noticed some sweating at night. I was told that could be the GH, and I also noticed a numbness in my hands today during deadlifts. That could just be from no straps and holding the weight though. I will be making a good log later of yesterday's good and today's food. Although my pre workout meal was just a 100g protein shake, and some delightful Anadrol. Post workout I had another shake. Saving my calories for sushi tonight with my girlfriend. lol. Here's my workout for today.
Warmup 
50 pull-ups- 50 dips
-----
Deadlifts
225lbs 25 reps
315lbs 20 reps
405lbs 15 reps
(Had to stop mid set due to my hands) did 7 reps then 8 reps.
455lbs 5 reps
505lbs 5 reps
555lbs 3 reps
605lbs 1 solid rep, 2 extra reps but didn't lock out.
225lbs for as many reps as possible, I hit 32 reps and got really light headed. I tend to stop breathing towards the end, I need to fix that.
------
Squats
I just did 225lbs for reps. I started with 20 reps, took a 3min break and did 20 more reps. I just kept doing that until I couldn't go anymore. I did a total of 12 sets. I'll be taking tomorrow off, and I'm also get a deep fascia massage tomorrow. Plus they'll break up some of the scar tissue I have in my front delt/pec muscle.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 1, 2014)

Okay so I just pinned my upper left quad. Perfect pin, I pulled out with no blood, and it didn't hurt at all. I'm just waiting for the dreaded tren cough. lol..

So today I increase my anadrol from 50mg to 100mg, so I decided I'm gonna strictly go for PR lifts today and see what I can do. I'll start with Incline presses, flat bench, DB incline bench, and DB flat bench.


I'll also do other lifts but it won't be for PR or max weight. I'll post all of that after my workout. I'm about to start slowly carb loading, I'll be hitting the gym at 5:30 after I drop my gf off at work. Can't wait for my lifts today!


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 1, 2014)

Today's workout was insane.. I legit could of kept going but my shoulders couldn't handle anymore weight. I actually 2 repped 502lbs on incline smith machine. And I always go almost all the way down, not some bullshit half rep stuff. My chest started cramping up pretty bad towards the end of the workout. So here we go..

Incline bench press
135lbs for 10 reps 
225lbs for 8 reps
315lbs for 5 reps
365lbs for 3 reps
415lbs for 3 reps
465lbs for 3 reps
(I felt a slight pain in my shoulder during this set. I decided to go hit a little bit of shoulders to warm them up a little better. So there was a 15 minute break Inbetween this set and the next.
485lbs for 2 reps
495lbs for 2 reps
500lbs for 2 reps.
(The next set, I only jumped up 2lbs because at this point my shoulder was telling me to go fuck myself. I know when to stop, and it wasn't yet.)
502lbs for 2 reps.
I decided to just call it after this, mainly because I wanted to push myself on my other lifts as well.

I went and did a little tricep work for 10 minutes to give my chest a break. Plus ate some gummy bears.

Skull krushers 100lbs for 4 sets of 8 reps.

Flat Bench
135lbs for 10 reps 
225lbs for 8 reps
315lbs for 3 reps
415lbs for 3 reps
465lbs for 2 reps
515lbs for 2 reps
525lbs for 1 rep
530lbs for 1 rep
535lbs.. I almost crushed my chest on this one. I'm pretty hardheaded and I kept telling my spotter I had it, it's amazing what 5lbs changes with the weight. lol

Again I went and did skull crushers but this time it was 80lbs for 4 sets of 12 reps.

Incline DB press.. I'll get straight to the heavy weight. LA Fitness only goes up to 150lb dumbbells, so I hit 150lb DB presses for 3 reps. And kept doing that until I failed. I got 3 sets in at 3 reps each for 150lb.
And same with the DB flat presses. Next week on Monday I'm gonna get a day pass for Golds and see what I can really get too. Only reason I don't have an account there is because it's a 50min drive from my house, and I already have road rage. So the less driving to and from the gym is great. Hahaha

I can't thank Bushmaster enough for giving me this opportunity. I can already tell the test is legit, and I'm positive the rest is as well. He has a lifelong member with me now.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 3, 2014)

Okay so I've decided to just do the same thing for my nutritional plan for right now.. I've noticed a nice increase in strength, which I know for a fact is basically due to the gear. But i feel great on this food plan. So at least for the next 3-4 weeks I'm gonna keep my diet simple.


2 cups of oatmeal, and 2 cups of cottage cheese.
Two hours later
4 whole eggs, 4 egg whites, 1 medium potatoe mixed together.
Two hours later
75g protein Shake 
workout
75g protein shake
Two hours later 
2 cups of brown rice, 2 - 8oz chicken breast, 10oz of broccoli. 
Two hours later
I'll have 2 cups of cottage cheese, 2 scoops of chocolate ISOpure, and 2 scoops of casein.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 3, 2014)

So today was back say.. Typically I like to go high volume but I decided to go heavy today and go for low reps. Although my lower back told me to go fuck myself, so I switched back to the higher volume. My energy was crazy today, felt like superman while I was lifting too. So here here we go..

50 pullups - 50 Dips 
(Warm up)

Bent over rows
135lbs for 10 reps
225lbs for 8 reps
315lbs for 5 reps
355lbs for 5 reps
375lbs for 3 reps
405lbs for 2reps
(my lower back started hurting during this one. So I decided to drop weight and focus on the contraction)
225lbs for 10 reps
(I did that for 5 sets)

Latetal Pulldowns
120lbs for 10 reps 
150lbs for 10 reps 
170lbs for 8 reps
200lbs for 5 reps
220lbs for 5 reps
240lbs for 5 reps
250lbs for 5 reps
(LA only goes up to 250lbs, so I decided to keep doing that weight until I couldn't get 3 reps. I lasted for 3 sets)
150lbs for 17 reps
120lbs for 15 reps

Bent over single arm rows
I decided not to go heavy on these due to my back. Although my back feels fine now, I didn't want to push it and hurt myself. 
50lbs for 20 reps
75lbs for 15 reps 
85lbs for 10 reps
95lbs for 5 reps
75lbs for 10 reps
50lbs for 20 reps

I decided from here I'd just smash delts and traps. With how my back was feeling I just wanted to stop while I was ahead. I know the bent over rows I arched my back a little and that's what caused it, so next time I won't go so heavy on those.

Shrugs into Side lateral raises
225lbs for 20 reps into 25lbs side lateral raises for 20 reps 
325lbs for 10 reps and 30lbs for 10 reps
415lbs for 10 reps and 35lbs for 10 reps
225lbs for 20 reps and 20lb for 20 reps
i did a fail set at 225lbs for 27 reps and 20 lb for 31 reps

Rear delt machine
I basically keep the weight at 90lbs and just go until it burns. I stop and go again for 5 sets so I don't even keep track of the reps.

Front raises with a 45lb plate.
I do 10 sets of 10 reps but Inbetween each set I do a light 15lb side lateral raise again for 10 reps.

Shoulder Presses
Since today's not really shoulder day, I just went medium weight for 5 sets.
65lbs for 10 reps 



I'm sore as shit right now.. Def heading home to crush some food.​

​


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 5, 2014)

I decided to take the day off, my buddy is coming into town tomorrow and he's a fucking monster. So I'm gonna be training with him at Golds, so we're gonna go as heavy as possible. And I'll have a spotter so I'm gonna go balls to the wall. Tomorrow I'll do a full update on everything we do.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 6, 2014)

Well.. I got to the fucking gym and that shit was closed. SO. PISSED.

i decided to go home and just smash arms and I'll hit the gym hard tomorrow. Sorry guys, although my arms are sitting at about 19in pumped up and 18in normal.​


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 6, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why you have two identical logs going on each site??



Because I was asked to post the log on both sites. lol


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 7, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why you have two identical logs going on each site??


Damn Canadian.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 8, 2014)

Decided to just take off Yesterday to give my shoulder a break for today. I pinned earlier and it was smooth as always, I have barely had any PIP in general using PharmalogicLabs oils, and I've had some bad PIP in the past so I'm definitely happy about that. Anyway, I went to Golds gym and holy fuck... I can tell my strength is through the roof. I decided to hit single arm incline press, Single arm flat bench press first.

Single Arm Incline Presses
80lb for 10 reps
90lbs for 10 reps
100lbs for 5reps
120lbs for 5reps
140lbs for 5reps
160lbs for 3reps
170lbs for 2reps
My shoulder started bothering me again. I wish I could lift like this all the time, but I think I might have a small tear in my delt muscle. Gonna take off tomorrow (still doing cardio) though. 


For flat bench I decided to start heavy instead of working my way up.


Single Arm Flat Bench
150lbs for 5 reps
170lbs for 3 reps
180lbs for 3 reps
190lbs for 1 rep
200lbs... I lowered the weight and felt my shoulder pinching so I just dropped the weights. I'm not risking an injury this early, so I'd rather fail then fuck myself.


Incline Smith Machine
For this I decided to stick with 250lbs for just rep it out. I basically would go 4 seconds down, 2 seconds up for as many reps as possible. Break for 45 seconds and do it over again. I got a crazy ass pump from this, did a total of 131 reps. Shoulder felt good on this though.


Flat Bench
I did the same thing as above. Although I did 225lbs since it's free weights. Only got 68 reps though on this one. I was WORE out.. But I didn't stop.


Incline Flys
50lbs for 12 reps
60lbs for 12 reps
I decided to drop weight and just go ham. 
35lbs got 47 reps. I legit couldn't pick my arms up after this, I was in some serious pump pain. I went straight over to the Pec dec machine though and just repped as many times as I could. Took a water break, and did it over again 4 times. Did a total of 118 reps with 120lbs (machine).


After this I was done. Couldn't lift my arms up or anything, I did do a super set of biceps. But tomorrow I'm gonna go hit biceps/triceps/delts so I'll post that tomorrow also.


My diet has been on point, I haven't stopped any weight though. I've actually gained 12lbs so far and I'm assuming from the anadrol. I get a pump so easily now, I'm gonna for sure miss when I run out. lol


Alright guys.. If anyone wants to see anything specific, please message me or comment. I swear I'll be uploading pictures soon, I wish I didn't have to worry about my face and shit being on here. A few guys know me from facebook and see I post all the time. Unfortunately my laptop was sent away for repairs and it's hard to edit pictures like that on a phone.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 10, 2014)

So I can definitely tell the Trens kicking in.. Last night I could barely sleep, and when I did fall asleep I was waking up in puddles of sweat. Tonight I'll be taking half an ambien to see if that helps or not. I've also noticed my fingers are going numb constantly, I know that's from the HGH but hoping it doesn't affect my deadlifts later. lol, I'll be hitting the gym around 6 so I'll post up my log after that.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 10, 2014)

Today I decided to do arms/delts since I've been really only posting chest/back workouts. 

EZ curl biceps 
80lbs for 12 reps
90lbs for 12 reps
100lbs for 8 reps
110lbs for 6 reps
120lbs for 6 reps
135lbs for 5 reps
145lbs for 3 reps


Skull Krushers
135lbs for 10 reps
80lbs for 20 reps
135lbs for 10 reps
80lbs for 10 reps
135lbs for 5 reps


Incline dumb bell curls
45lbs for 10 reps
55lbs for 8 reps
45lbs for 8 reps
35lbs for 10 reps
(I stood up and just started going back and forth with the 35lbs until I failed. My arms were so pumped it was hurting)


TRICEP kickbacks
25lbs for 10 reps
35lbs for 6 reps
25lbs for 12 reps
25lbs for 10 reps


Straight bar drag curls
(2 fail sets)
80lbs for 27 reps
60lbs for 21 reps


Rope PULLDOWNS
(2 fail sets)
70lbs for 24 reps
50lbs for 31 reps


Side lateral raises
I always go super slow on these with medium weight to just burn my delts out. And I don't rest at the bottom, up and down without stopping.


25lbs for 5 sets with 15-25 reps each set.


Rear delt pulls
75lbs for 5 sets at 15 reps


Military presses
135lbs for 15 reps
185lbs for 10 reps
225lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 10 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
245lbs for 3 reps
265lbs for 3 reps
135 for a fail set. I lost count at 18 but did around 30 reps total.


I'm exhausted but I feel lethargic, probably from not sleeping last night. I also have this weird smell from sweating, my girlfriend says it smells almost metallic. But whatever, gains!


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 13, 2014)

Trens definitely kicking in.. Anger levels have increased, my sex drive is down, and my sleeping/sweating is ridiculous. Also noticed my breathing is like that of a 50 year old obese man. Lmfao.. Whatever! Log coming later today when I goto the gym, GONNA PR for back today again so I took yesterday off.


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 13, 2014)

That_Tren_Life said:


> Trens definitely kicking in.. Anger levels have increased, my sex drive is down, and my sleeping/sweating is ridiculous. Also noticed my breathing is like that of a 50 year old obese man. Lmfao.. Whatever! Log coming later today when I goto the gym, GONNA PR for back today again so I took yesterday off.


How's weight since the start?  I am assuming you've gained some weight by now with the cycle and especially that anadrol!


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 13, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> How's weight since the start?  I am assuming you've gained some weight by now with the cycle and especially that anadrol!



I'm up 17lbs right now.. My face looks like a whales ass. Lmao, my girlfriend keeps pinching my cheeks. My backs blown up, can't even wear my button ups from my birthday with was Nov4th.. Shits too tight on my upper body now.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm beat. lol, today was back for me so I decided to go balls to the wall. Started with my normal warm ups.. I can definitely tell the tren has kicked in, my strength is through the roof. I was sweating my ass off all workout, and the shortness of breath kinda sucks.. But whatever, I'll deal with it.

Lateral Pulldowns
150 x 10
200 x 8
225 x 8
250 x 6
---------------------
Barbell Bent Over Rows
135lbs x 20
225 x 10
275 x 8
325 x 6
350 x 3
375 x 3
---------------------
Deadlifts
225 x 10
315 x 6
405 x 5
495 x 3
545 x 3
595 x 2
605 x 2
625 x 1
635 x 1
645 x 1
( Started getting extremely nauseous on this one. Decided to take a 10 minute break, and shot some aminos. Started feeling better and went back at it)
655 x 1
665 x 1
(Decided to stop here because my form was getting a little sloppy. )


At this point my back was screaming go fuck yourself.. Decided to drop back down to 225lbs and rep it out. Got a total of 64 reps in 4 sets total. Only thing that's kinda bothering me is the none existent sex drive.. Although I think I'm gonna buy some stuff to help out with that. The pinning has been smooth sailing, showed my girlfriend a few different spots I pin so she did my injection Thursday. Gonna have her start doing my traps also, kinda nervous for that. lol, I'll be posting up my PR Monday log for chest. Gonna rest up tomorrow, laptop will be in Tuesday. So ill be uploading all the pictures I have on my phone since I started.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 16, 2014)

So I pinned yesterday, and last night was rough. My breathing is that of an old man, and I was sweating horribly. I took an ambien and passed out around 2:30am, and was up at 8am for cardio. Which also sucked because of the breathing. lol, as of right now I'm sitting at 271lbs. Friday was my last day of Anadrol, which I'm kinda bummed about. I love orals, especially when nothing bad happens during them. lol, I'm waiting for my ANAVAR to come in from my buddy but I think he's bailing on me. So I will be ordering some from Pharmalogic Labs because it only seems like the smart choice. His gear is definitely on point, and I'm amped for this tren to be kicking in. So today I did Chest/biceps but I didn't go all crazy, I have a slight pinch in my front right delt so I decided to just focus on hypertrophy today. Got also me crazy pumps also, and of course my tennis elbow started kicking in during my Bicep routine. I just tossed my elbow brace on and worked through it.

(4 sec slow negative and 2 second positive. I did this for all my presses and curls today)


Flat bench press
3 sets 135lbs x 15 reps
5 sets 225lbs x 10 reps


Incline press
3 sets 135lbs x 10 reps
4 sets 225lbs x 10 reps

3 sets 185lbs x 10 reps


Flat Bench Flys
8 sets 45lbs x 12 reps


Incline Flys
8 sets 45lbs x 10 reps


I got two benches and alternated from single arm dumbbells incline, flat bench. So I did one set, went directly to incline and did another set. 


Incline/flat single arm dumbbells
6 sets 70lbs x 10 reps


------


Straight Bar Bicep curls
3 sets 75lbs x 12 reps
3 sets 85lbs x 10 reps 
3 sets 60lbs x 15 reps


After the last set I went straight into Crazy 7's
45lbs 3 sets of Crazy 7's


Single arm incline curls
(I did the seated curls, then stand up immediately and curl until failure)
2 sets 45lbs 8 reps into 11 reps
2 sets 35lbs 8 reps into 10 reps
2 sets 30lbs 8 reps into 17 reps


Spider curls as a finisher 
(I start with 35lbs, drop to 25lbs, then to 15lbs with one arm.)
35lbs for 17 reps
25lbs for 20 reps
15lbs for 27 reps 


After this I felt like my arms were gonna blow up. I decided to do some standing hammer curls though for the fuck of it. Plus a hot ass girl came in and was right next too me.


Hammer curls
3 sets 45lbs x 10 reps


I was done after that. It hurt to fill my water cup up.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 18, 2014)

So I pinned earlier, and I think I pushed the oil in to quick. I have a hard lump on my butt, doesn't hurt though. lol, I was mid push and my girlfriend showed up with her friend so I had to hurry up. Decided to smash back today, didn't do as much as I usually did but did high volume.

Bent over rows
135lbs x 15 reps
225lbs x 15 reps
285lbs x 8 reps
315lbs x 6 reps
335lbs x 6 reps
345lbs x 3 reps
225lbs x 19 reps
(Overloading my CNS)


Seated Cable Rows with rope
80lbs x 20 reps
120lbs x 15 reps
160lbs x 10 reps
(Switched from a rope to regular bar)
180lbs x 8 reps
220lbs x 8 reps
120lbs x 21 reps


Deadlifts (going for speed)
135lbs x 20 reps
225lbs x 30 reps
(Did two sets of 15 back to back with a 20sec break)
265lbs x 15 reps
225lbs x 15 reps
265lbs x 12 reps
225lbs x fail set. I got 28 reps and my back started hurting really bad (from the pump) so I stopped before I had to lay on the ground for an hour.


Lateral Pulldowns 
120lbs x 12 reps
140lbs x 12 reps
160lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 10 reps
(my shoulder started bothering me a little after this set so I stopped)


Tomorrow I'm going to do a full body workout with a few of my buddies. They want to take me through this CNS workout that's suppose to be pretty brutal. I'll post that tomorrow afterwards, I'm also going to see my chiro to take a look at my shoulder, and get worked on.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 20, 2014)

So today we did extremely high volume to basically push your CNS to its limits. Never done this before, although I've trained to the point to where I feel like I'm getting the flu or something. I'm feeling fine right now, possibly because of the drugs. lol, the past few nights have been pretty rough with sleep. I refuse to take ambien every night, my girlfriend said I'll get up and walk around the room while I'm sleeping. So it kinda freaked me out, I'd rather be sleepless then sleep walk and do something crazy. My shortness of breath hasn't got any worse or any better, cardio definitely sucks now.. Although I'm gonna continue to do it. Plus I'm upping my tren dose to 500mg after Christmas. Sweating at night has been pretty bad too, I've actually laid a towel down under my back while I sleep so it doesn't drench the bed. lol, my girlfriend asked if it was worth it.. My response, fucking right it is. Anyway let's get to it..

Started off with a medium weight and stuck with that, did high reps though. Inbetween each set we did lateral raises also.


Shrugs
225lbs x 25 reps
Lateral raises 20lbs x 20 reps 
225lbs x 20 reps
Lateral raises 20lbs x 20 reps
225lbs x 20 reps
Lateral raises 20lbs x 20 reps
225lbs x 15 reps
Lateral raises 20lbs x 20 reps
135lbs x fail set. Did 48 reps total
Lateral raises 20lbs x 20 reps


Inbetween these we did bent over rear delt raises. This sucked ass.


Bent Over Rows 
185lbs x 20 reps
Rear Delt Raises 20lbs x 15 reps 
185lbs x 15 reps
Rear Delt Raises 20lbs x 15 reps
185lbs x 15 reps
Rear Delt Raises 20lbs x 15 reps
185lbs x fail set I only got 21 reps
Rear Delt Raises 20lbs x 15 reps


Inbetween each set we did skull krushers.


Single arm incline presses
75lbs x 15 reps
Skull Krushers 95lbs x 10
75lbs x 20 reps
Skull Krushers 95lbs x 10

75lbs x 15 reps
Skull Krushers 95lbs x 10

75lbs x fail set (Only got 17 reps
Skull Krushers 95lbs x 10


Inbetween each set we did kickbacks.


Pec Dec Machine
130lbs x 20 reps
Tricep kickbacks 25lbs x 10
130lbs x 20 reps
Tricep kickbacks 25lbs x 10

130lbs x 15 reps
Tricep kickbacks 25lbs x 10

130lbs x fail set ( I got 31 reps)
Tricep kickbacks 25lbs x 10


Inbetween each set we did leg presses.


Squats
225lbs x 20reps
Weight loaded leg press Machine
450lbs x 10 reps
Squats
225lbs x 15 reps
Weight loaded leg press Machine
450lbs x 10 reps

Squats
225lbs x 3 reps (my quad was KILLING ME. so I stopped)
Weight loaded leg press Machine
450lbs x 10 reps



Inbetween each set we did spider curls.


Hammer curls
35lbs x 15 reps
Spider Curls 35lbs x 10 reps
35lbs x 15 reps
Spider Curls 35lbs x 10 reps

35lbs x 10 reps
Spider Curls 35lbs x 10 reps



Did 2 sets of crazy 7's, and Inbetween each set we did tricep Pulldowns.


We went over to do deadlifts, but from pinning earlier my quad is really sore right now. I'm thinking I may have hit a nerve, I'm not really sure though. Whatever happened sucks. lol, tomorrow I'm taking off and Monday I'll be back on chest day.


----------



## jas101 (Dec 20, 2014)

I would get sick just thinking about that workout. Lol.

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 23, 2014)

Just finished up about a 3hr workout.. I had 3 intra shakes, I know it's probably stupid but I want to put in more work. I'm feeling great, shoulder is a tad sore but not effecting my workouts. I decided to hit Chest, biceps, back, triceps, legs in that order. 

My typical warmup 50/50 dips/pullups.

Incline bench (smith)
185lbs x 20 
225lbs x 15
275lbs x 10
325lbs x 5
375lbs x 5
( dropped weight and went for hypertrophy) 
225lbs x 15 slow reps
(Upped the weight again)
325lbs x 5
( dropped weight and went for hypertrophy) 
225lbs x 8 slow reps
(Upped the weight again)
325lbs x 5
( dropped weight and went for hypertrophy) 
225lbs x 8 slow reps
---------------
Standing Bicep curls
35lbs x 12
45lbs x 10
55lbs x 10
( I don't go super heavy due to my tennis elbow, so I just go slow when doing biceps. I focus as hard as possible when squeezing the biceps, and contracting the tricep at the bottom)
55lbs x 10
45lbs x 12
35lbs x 15
------------
Single arm flat bench
75lbs x 10
85lbs x 10
95lbs x 10
105lbs x 8
( I had to jump to 125lbs because someone had the 115lb, and 120lb dumbbells)
125lbs x 8
135lbs x 8
Dropped back to 75lbs and banged out 27 reps.
----------
Incline Bicep curls
35lbs x 8 reps
I immediately stand up and do 8-10 more reps. Slow and controlled!
45lbs x 5 reps
I immediately stand up and do 5 more reps. Slow and controlled!
35lbs x 8 reps
I immediately stand up and do 8-10 more reps. Slow and controlled!
45lbs x 5 reps
I immediately stand up and do 5 more reps. Slow and controlled!
--------
Standing barbell bent over rows
135lbs x 20 
225lbs x 15
275lbs x 10
315lbs x 7
315lbs x 7
275lbs x 15
225lbs for a fail set. I got 18 reps
---------
Skull Krushers
95lbs x 12 reps.
I did this for 6 sets.
---------
Row machine
125lbs x 12
145lbs x 12
165lbs x 12
185lbs x 10
200lbs x 10
225lbs x 8
( then I worked my way back down.)
-----------
Tricep push downs
(I used to lateral Pulldown machine)
70lbs x 15
80lbs x 10
70lbs x 15
80lbs x 10
70lbs x 10
80lbs x 5
-----------
Leg extensions
100lbs x 20
120lbs x 20
140lbs x 15
160lbs x 8
120lbs x 20
140lbs x 20
-----------
Leg press
(There was a dude I was working in with because he had basically all the plates. So I had no choice)
750lbs x 10 reps
800lbs x 10 reps
850lbs x 10 reps
900lbs x 8 reps
--------
Finished off with deadlifts/squats
Only did 225lbs for both. I did a total of 10 sets for each. 


Deadlifts
225lbs x 15


Squats
225lbs x 12


After this I drank another shake. Heading to grab chipotle with my girl then going home to relax. Hope everyone has a good Christmas! Gains start back up on Friday!


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 28, 2014)

Log coming today. Tren is definitely in full effect, the only sides that I've got so far haven't been bad. Just hate that I can't sleep even when taking drugs. lol, my girlfriend and I had sex last night, and she said I sounded like a panting bear. My breathing is jacked up to say the least. My once 30 minute jogging session has turned into 5 minutes and walking at an incline for 25 min. My strength is through the roof though, but my shoulders won't allow me to go any heavier. Hoping the HGH will help with that, I'll be starting ANAVAR in 2 weeks so I'm excited to get some orals in on the action. Right now I'm sitting at 274lbs..

and a little correction. For the longest time I thought I was 6'3, and apparently I'm only 6'1.

From this point I'm gonna start tweaking my diet, going into Keto (reasons I can explain, but I was informed that high fat diets work well with Tren) which I've done Keto before and maintained my mass. I want to lean out as much as possible now, strength loss will be an issue but like I've always said it doesn't bother me. I'll still lift as heavy as possible though.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 28, 2014)

Got to the gym earlier and of course it was fucking packed.. I love that people are trying to get in shape, but come the fuck on... This New Years I may be sticking with home workouts for a month or so. I can't stand how busy it's been, and how busy I know it's going to be. Anyways.. Today I decided to just do back. Tomorrow is chest so I didn't go heavy. Just went with high reps with medium weight. 

Bent over rows
135lbs x 20 reps
225lbs x 15 reps
3 sets 275lbs x 10 reps
5 sets 225lbs x 15 reps
Fail set 135lbs x 21 reps


Pullups "Non assisted"
300 total reps. I just do as many as I can, drop down and stretch out, and go again. It took me about 14 sets to finish it, I lost count at 260 reps.. So I just guesstimated another 40 reps.


I was sore as fuck after this. And I took animal cuts, and broke up yohimbine as a pre workout. Bad idea.. About 3 minutes after this set I barfed, and got pretty sick. But I chugged some aminos and went back at it.


Lateral Pulldowns
160lbs x 12 reps
180lbs x 12 reps
200lbs x 12 reps
180lbs x 15 reps
160lbs x 20 reps


Romanian deadlifts
10 sets 225lbs x 15 reps
(I got a crazy back pump from this)


Seated Rows 
5 sets 150lbs x 10 reps


Pull ups (assisted)
100lbs assisted
3 sets to failure. I've noticed a big difference from doing pullups which I've always neglected. So I love doing them now. 


I have to say.. I'm really thankful for having this chance to run a sponsored log. Bush has been great throughout the whole process, and he goes above and beyond what most sponsors would.


----------



## dagambd (Dec 28, 2014)

You be killing those pull-ups brother. That is fucking sick and am in awe.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 29, 2014)

Today was rough.. I feel like I have zero energy, and I must of slept weird last night so my shoulder was bothering me. I stretched out pretty good though so that went away along with 800mg of ibuprofen. I wasn't looking forward to the gym because typically that's the busiest day. I got there, and it was empty.. It was like the gym gods wanted me to go full on rage mode. Hopped on a bench, and went to work.

Incline bench press


3x 135lbs x 15 reps
2x 225lbs x 10 reps
2x 275lbs x 8 reps
315lbs x 5 reps
355lbs x 5 reps
2x 405lbs x 5 reps
(And I go slow even with these reps.)
After this I kept dropping weight
355lbs x 5 reps
315lbs x 5 reps
275lbs x 5 reps
225lbs x 5 reps


The pump is real.


-------


Flat bench press


8x 225lbs x 10 reps
( with my shoulder aggravated, and flat bench always makes it worse for some reason. I decided to stick with a decent weight and bang out nice slow 4 sec negatives, 2 second positives, and tosses in bushes idea with a 2 second squeeze at the top. That was fucking rough!)
----------


Pec dec machine


120lbs x 12 reps
140lbs x 12 reps
5x 160lbs x 10 reps
180lbs x 8 reps
200lbs x 8 reps
3x 160lbs x 10 reps
(I know this machine isn't the actual weight it says. I can easily hit single arm with this exercise, but with my shoulder this works for me at the moment.
----------


Standing Bicep EZcurl bar
50lbs x 12 reps
75lbs x 12 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
75lbs x 10 reps
125lbs x 8 reps
( my arms felt like they were gonna explode. That slow negative, and full stretch is no joke doing biceps)
75lbs x 10 reps
50lbs x 20 reps


--------


Incline single arm Bicep curls


35lbs x 10 reps
45lbs x 8 reps
55lbs x 5 reps
35lbs x 10 reps
45lbs x 8 reps
Dropped down to 25lbs and went to failure, jumped up and kept going. When I hit failure I dropped the weights, grabbed 55lbs and went straight into hammer curls. I did 8 reps, rested and did that 5x.

Tomorrow I'm hitting the gym before my girlfriends birthday dinner, and doing triceps, biceps again, and shoulders. I'll post that log up as well.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Dec 29, 2014)

dagambd said:


> You be killing those pull-ups brother. That is fucking sick and am in awe.



im not gonna lie.. Those 14 sets took me almost 35 minutes. Haha, it wasn't back to back.. My lats are all cramped up today, definitely will be increasing my potassium next time.


----------



## dagambd (Dec 30, 2014)

Dont sell your self short. 300's pull-ups in one day is impressive by anyone's standards. Cramped up? No shit. Lol


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm not really sure why but my energy level is at like zero. I'm feeling pretty lethargic, and not wanting to do shit. I went to the gym yesterday for my Bicep/tricep/shoulder routine. It was pretty basic, but it was killer.

Standing straight bar Bicep curls


50lbs x 20 reps
75lbs x 15 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
75lbs x 15 reps
50lbs x 20 reps


-----


Skull Krushers


100lbs x 15 reps
120lbs x 10 reps
3 sets 135lbs x 8 reps
3 sets 120lbs x 10 reps
3 sets 100lbs x 15 reps


---------


Rear delt machine


50lbs x 20 reps
70lbs x 15 reps
50lbs x 20 reps
70lbs x 15 reps

50lbs x 20 reps
30lbs x fail set. I got a total of 27.



------------


Front delt raises


20lbs x 15
25lbs x 15
30lbs x 10
(I grabbed a 45lb plate and did a fail set with that. Then dropped back to 20lbs)
20lbs x fail set. I got a total of 17 reps


--------


Side lateral raises


25lbs x 15 reps
30lbs x 15 reps
2 sets 35lbs x 10 reps 
30lbs x 15 reps
20lbs x fail set (I did a total of 29 reps)


--------


Shrugs 
(I like to add these in on a few different days.)


5 sets 225lbs x 15 reps
275lbs x 10 reps
325lbs x 8 reps
375lbs x 5 reps
( I still go slow on these heavy weights. Slow going up, HARD SQUEEZE, and slowly lowering back down and stretching the muscle out)


225lbs x fail set ( I got 17 reps on this one.


---------


Spider curls


25lbs x 20 reps
30lbs x 15 reps
40lbs x 8 reps
30lbs x 10 reps
25lbs x 12 reps
15lbs x fail set ( I got 31 reps with each arm)
(15lbs may seem like a bitch weight, but trust me.. Do these and you'll understand why I drop to 15lbs)


--------


Tricep kickbacks


20lbs x 15 reps
30lbs x 12 reps
40lbs x 10 reps
(Started getting a little sloppy, so I dropped back in weight)


30lbs x 10 reps
20lbs x 15 reps
(I hopped on the tricep skull Krushers machine and just went crazy on it.


Skull Krushers machine 


I did this machine for 10 minutes. I set my alarm, turned up my music, and just kept going until failure. I didn't keep track because it was pure pain, I immediately jumped up after the 10 minutes and went right to the preacher curl machine, and did the exact same thing.


I hit light weight military presses to finish it all up.


Military presses 
5 sets 135lbs x 12 reps


This workout was pretty brutal. I'm going to the gym again later for a chest/ back workout. Anyone have any advice for energy? I was thinking about taking ephedrine, yohimbine, and caffeine.. But I don't want to have a heart attack with what else I'm running. lol, any advice on that would be awesome.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Jan 5, 2015)

So today I'm officially bumping up all my gear to my original cycle idea. I'll be ramping it up to..

2x Test E 200mg a week
2x Mast E 300mg a week
2x Tren E 600mg a week


So each week I'll be pinning 


400mg Test E
600mg Mast E
600mg Tren E


I'll also be running Var within the next week or so hopefully.


The Tren is definitely in full effect now. I'm drenching she sheets, I can't sleep at all unless I take my ambien. I'm constantly out of breath but continually still doing light cardio. I haven't noticed any "bad" side effects as of yet. Although I have noticed I'm constantly paranoid, if I'm driving and someone is to close to me I think they're following me. lol, and my aggression is through the roof. Although I'm pretty good at keeping that at bay until I hit the gym. I've also been pretty lethargic, constantly feeling lazy. But it's not hindering anything so I'm not worried about that too much.


I'll be writing up my Keto diet this week, some people say Keto isn't right for bigger guys. But the last time I ran Keto on gear I dropped weight like crazy and maintained a majority of my muscle mass. If I wasn't running gear I'm sure the muscle would of just melted off. Once I'm come off Keto I'll go right into carb cycling to introduce carbs back into my diet slowly so I don't ballon up real quick. 


Today I'll be hitting chest/biceps/triceps so that log will be coming later on.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Jan 5, 2015)

Just finished up my volume training for chest. When I first got to La Fitness I thought I was gonna end up ripping someone's head off. All the benches were taking by little ass dudes that were doing Bicep curls. Yes... Bicep curls on the free weight benches. I decide to go upstairs to the smith machines and everyone is doing upright rows.. -_- I was like you gotta be fucking kidding me. I wanted to smash someone's head with a dumbbell. I go back downstairs and finally a bench was open so I decided to just do single arm incline/flat until something opened up. So I start working out (I'll get to that in a second) and this dude walks up to me and says...

Damn bro.. You're pretty big, what kinda hear you running? I just played dumb because I'm not into telling random ass people what I take. So I started listing shit from GNC. So I bang out another set, one of my buddies is a trainer at LA and he comes up and says.. Dude, what did you tell that guy? He's a cop.. I almost shit myself. Apparently they've been having undercover people at the gym trying to see if steroid use is going on. Like... Is that shit even legal? Anyway that shit kinda scared me, so it started fucking with my workout. I definitely got out of the grove after that shit. But I kept going, got a pretty crazy pump, and just kept smashing it. So here we go..


Incline Dumbbells


75lbs x 15 reps
100lbs x 15 reps
125lbs x 5 reps
100lbs x 15 reps
125lbs x 5 reps

75lbs x 20 reps
(Took a 3 minute break)
125lbs x 5 reps
135lbs x 5 reps
75lbs x 15 reps


---------


Flat dumbbells


100lbs x 12 reps
125lbs x 10 reps
135lbs x 8 reps
(145lbs was taking from some twerp doing calve raises)
150lbs x 6 reps
160lbs x 5 reps
(This is the set the cop came over.)
165lbs x 3 reps
(This is when my buddy told me who the guy was)


------


From here I went back upstairs and decided to use the hammer strength equipment. I was freaking myself out, and the paranoia started kicking in. I was thinking what if they're on the forums and know who I am. I almost called my girlfriend and warned her I might be going to jail. Lmao.. I'm glad I didn't because she would of tossed all my shit away. Anyway I got back to it.


-------


Hammer strength incline


180lbs x 15 reps
265lbs x 10 reps
315lbs x 10 reps
355lbs x 6 reps
265lbs x 12 reps
180lbs x fail set. 
(Got 17 full reps, and 7 cheat reps.)


----------


Hammer strength flat 


180lbs x 10 reps
265lbs x 10 reps
315lbs x 6 reps
(My shoulder started bothering me on this one. I'm not a fan of the bench hammer strength machines. Just doesn't feel right for some reason)


4 sets of 225lbs x 12 reps
180lbs x fail set. Only for 13 on this one.


------


Pec dec machine.
(I decided to start at the heaviest weight and work my way down by 30lbs going to failure on each one)


250lbs x 7 reps
220lbs x 9 reps
190lbs x 14 reps
160lbs x 20 reps
130lbs x 21 reps
100lbs x 28 reps
70lbs x 10 reps


I held the contracted position for 10 seconds on each rep of the last 70lb set. 


I did 25 minutes of cardio on the stair climber. Felt like I was gonna pass out during it. lol, that Tren breathing! Gonna go tomorrow and hit shoulders and arms.


----------



## jas101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Lmao! What did you tell him you took? Cell tech and protein officer. 

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Jan 6, 2015)

jas101 said:


> Lmao! What did you tell him you took? Cell tech and protein officer.
> 
> Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk



Lmfao.. Man.. I was like, shit bro I'm taking p6, p6 black and went on how it's a double boost testosterone. I listed off like C4, hemorage, and protein powders. He was like awesome man, keep it up. I had no clue he was a cop, looked like a regular dude asking for advice.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Jan 9, 2015)

Well this week has been pretty hectic for me, I had to bail on the gym a few days due to work. Typically I don't have strict deadlines but the job required it to be finished before Friday. I went today, and did a full body routine. I've been feeling great, started taking a little bit of Clen in the morning for some extra energy though, although it's highly under dosed. 200mcg barely gives me the jitters. I ramped up the Tren again, I'm at 600mg now. I've been sleeping pretty decent with the ambien, but the sweating is ridiculous. Also like I said previously my paranoia, and anxiety is insane. I actually took a Xanax after the gym because it was that bad. But I'll deal with it, haven't had any issues with sensitive nipples, and I'm not lactating so that's good. lmao.. Anyway let's get to the workout.

Warmup
50 pullups-50 dips 
---


Single arm incline presses
75lbs x 10
85lbs x 10
100lbs x 10
110lbs x 10
120lbs x 8
125lbs x 8


------


Pec dec machine
100lbs x 15
120lbs x 15
140lbs x 15
160lbs x 15
180lbs x 10
200lbs x 8


--------


Bent over rows
(I've been using 25lb plates to get a better stretch, definitely feel it in the lats.)
150lbs x 15
200lbs x 15
250lbs x 10
300lbs x 10
(Went over and did 37 pullups)
350lbs x 5 reps
400lbs x 1 rep
(I actually felt like I tweaked my back on this one. Not smart going that heavy and having to bend so far down to pick it up the way I did)


-------


Each set took me a few minutes. I don't do more then 30 pullups at a time. Ive been cramping pretty bad, so I take little breaks and stretch out.
Pull ups
Set 1- 150 pulls ups
100lbs assisted
30 reps
150lbs assisted 
50 reps
200lbs assisted
50 reps


----------


EZ Curl bar


70lbs x 20 reps
90lbs x 15 reps
110lbs x 10 reps
70lbs crazy 7's


------


I don't even know what to call this next exercise. I start with the 60lb dumbbells, and I'll do as many hammer curls as I can. Then I'll move to the 55lb dumbbells, and do regular Bicep curls really squeezing at the top. Then to the 50lb into hammers and so on. I get all the way down to 15lbs and I just keep banging them out. CRAZY pumps.. Although it can cause some serious muscle cramps later on.


-----


Skull Krushers 
5 sets 135lbs x 12 reps
5 sets 85lbs x 15 reps


------


Tricep rope Pulldowns
10 sets 80lbs x 15 reps


------




Tomorrow I'm doing squats/deadlifts/ legs so I'll post that log up as well. Started 100mg Var but not Bushes yet, hopefully I'll get to test that out soon


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Jan 11, 2015)

Well.. Today was my first bad pin, well I guess it was a bad pin anyway. I decided to do my glutes and give my quads a little break. I stuck the syringe in, and I don't aspirate anymore.. Pushed the oil in, Test, Tren, Mast, and I got the worst burning sensation in my lungs. I started sweating really bad, and I started coughing but it wasn't the cough everyone always talks about. I was just coughing because of how bad my chest was burning. Now my ass is fucking killing me, I've come to the conclusion I'm too big to be trying that area anymore. lol.. I also pinned some Tren Base/TNE before today's workout, went crazy while driving too. Probably should pin that at the gym. lol, started with legs.

Leg presses


3sets 180lbs x 20 reps
360lbs x 8 reps
450lbs x 8 reps
540lbs x 8 reps
630lbs x 8 reps
710lbs x 8 reps
(hopped on the leg extension machine. Did 5 sets of 100lbs x 10 reps. Went back to the leg press machine. This one is weight plate loaded. Not the goofy machines with predetermined weight)
800lbs x 4 reps
890lbs x 4 reps
4 sets 880lbs x 4 reps
(All the 45lb plates were being used by other people. So this is as heavy as I could go, I could of used 25lb plates but they're all the way on the other side of the weight room. And I didn't feel like walking. lol


Leg extensions
100lbs x 10 reps
120lbs x 10 reps
2 sets 150lbs x 8 reps
(Thought I had it on 140lbs, and realized I skipped a section.)
120lbs x 10 reps
100lbs x 10 reps


------


Squats
135lbs x 20 reps
2 sets 225lbs x 15 reps
315lbs x 8 reps
365lbs x 6 reps
3 sets 415lbs x 6 reps 
425lbs x 3 reps
435lbs x 2 reps
(My knee started bothering me, and my buddy had knee wraps. But the last time I used them I was in pain for like a week.)
315lbs x fail set.. Did 12 reps
225lbs x fail set.. 14 reps
135lbs x fail set.. 26 reps


-----


Deadlifts
225lbs x 20 reps
315lbs x 15 reps
405lbs x 10 reps
455lbs x 8 reps
505lbs x 5 reps
555lbs x 5 reps
(I put my belt on)
605lbs x 2 reps
625lbs x 2 reps
645lbs x 2 reps
(My back started feeling really tight, so I dropped weight)
405lbs x 10 reps
315lbs x 10 reps
5 sets 225lbs x 10 reps


(I do random leg work like the hip abductors but I don't keep track of that stuff)


Went back to the leg press machine and tossed on 360lbs and kept going to failure. Did that 4 times, took a 3-5 minute break Inbetween each set. I went and laid in the sauna for 20 minutes afterwards, and foam roller. Tomorrow is my rest day and I'm sure I won't be walking that well. lol


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Jan 13, 2015)

So I started Var from a buddy who sold me some.. And I'm pretty sure it's Dbol, woke up and my lower back is feeling super tight. Which always happens to me on Dbol, and I've noticed my face steadily getting pudgier the past week. FML.. Gonna stop using it just incase. Will be posting up my chest routine later on after the gym.

Also.. I decided against Keto, and I'm just gonna stick with a simple diet for right now. I'll post that later also, I'm always super indecisive about my diets. lol


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Jan 15, 2015)

Okay.. Today I'm feeling like shit. My girlfriend just got over being sick,
and I didn't have any symptoms. She woke up today feeling great, and now I
feel like death. Gave myself a little break because my shoulders been
bothering me a bit, and now my ass i s sick. Started antibiotics earlier
though. Gonna see how I feel tomorrow, and if I'm feeling better I'm gonna
hit the gym. But I've learned from previous experiences.. if you're sick,
and workout... You'll be 50x worse afterwards. This sucks...

On a brighter note.. I got the s sick. Started antibiotics earlier though.
Gonna see how I feel tomorrow, and if I'm feeling better I'm gonna hit the
gym. But I've learned from previous experiences.. if you're sick, and
workout... You'll be 50x worse afterwards. This sucks...

On a brighter note.. I got the new Samsung Note 4, and it's pretty awesome.
lol.. I'll check back in tomorrow fellas. Samsung Note 4, and it's pretty
awesome. lol.. I'll check back in tomorrow fellas.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Jan 18, 2015)

So today was my first day back, felt like shit while I was working out. A naval I have it definitely dbol, and it fucking blows. But whatever, still making progress. Only did a little bit of back because tomorrow is chest day.

Dips/pull ups 50 each

Bent over rows
135lbs x 15
5 sets 225lbs x 10
4 sets 275lbs x 5 reps

Lateral pull downs
150lbs x 15 reps
200lbs x 10 reps
250lbs x 8 reps
5 sets 150lbs x 10 reps

T-bar rows
10 sets 150lbs x 20 reps

Cable rows
10 sets 170lbs x 8 reps

Called it quits after this set, my backs been cramping pretty bad because of the dbol. I'll post my chest routine tomorrow


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Jan 19, 2015)

Today felt great.. been off the dbol for 5 days now, and I definitely slept good last night. This tren is no joke, I know there's other horrible side effects... but the no sleeping, anxiety, and horribly breathing, and swearing really blows. But I'm sticking with it until the end, I don't give up to easily. Anyway... got to the gym and it was fucking packed. Decided to just stick with single arm presses today.

Single arm flat press.
3 sets 50lbs x 15 reps
75lbs x 15 reps
3 sets 100lbs x 10 reps
115lbs x 8 reps
130lbs x 6 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
75lbs x 20 reps

------

Single arm incline presses
75lbs x 15 reps
85lbs x 15 reps
100lbs x 10 reps
3 sets 110lbs x 10 reps
5 sets 85lbs x 12 reps

------

Pec Dec machine
10 sets 150lbs x 12 reps
----
Pushup
I just did as many as I can in a row 7 times. I did a total of 317 pushups. I'm starting to go back to higher rep volume and giving the heavy weights a break. I feel like my joints can't keep up with my strength. So instead of hurting myself I'm just gonna start doing what I was doing with the volume. I'll toss in a heavy day once or twice a month for each body part though. I was on limited time today. I'm going tomorrow and hitting traps/delts so I'll post that routine up tomorrow.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Jan 24, 2015)

Will be posting up 3 logs today for this week, plus the new nutrional outline. Sorry for being MIA, I've had a lot going on this week, and the tren sides are in full effect. Literally sleeping maybe 3 hours a night, and that's with ambien. It fucking blows. although I've been napping during the day too.


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Jan 24, 2015)

Alright sorry guys I've been MIA... although I have been getting my workouts in, but I've just been keeping it medium weight to slightly heavy with higher reps. I'll write down what I had for this week, and my basic ass diet routine. Basically I'll be eating 5 small meals a day on top of 3 protein shakes with 2 raw eggs per shake. The small meals will only be 1 cup of rice, 6oz of chicken, and 2 cups of broccoli. I'm just sticking with the basics for right now. I've over complicated everything and kinda fell off the diet for awhile. Right now I'm sitting at 261lbs, and I wanted to get down to 240 lbs. So I kinda went in the opposite direction, and I believe the abombs blew my weight up real quick. I won't be running var apparently like I originally planned which kinda sucks but whatever.

Chest/triceps

Flat bench press
2 sets at 135lbs x 30 reps
3 sets at 225lbs x 15 reps
3 sets at 315lbs x 8 reps
2 sets at 225lbs x 12 reps

Incline bench press
I did a "iron marathon" with my buddy on this, and I believe next week will be done on flat bench. Basically we started with a 25lb plate on each side, and did 10 reps then added another 25lb plate and just kept going. Once I hit 300 lbs we kept hitting reps until failure. Then dropped a plate after each fail set. Let me just say this... if you've never done this before.. it will literally kill your fucking chest. I've never ever had cramps in my chest like I did after this. I recommend doing this on a smith machine also for your first time trying it if you don't have a good spotter. 

Pec Dec machine
5 sets at 90lbs x 10 reps

I was fucking exhausted after the iron marathon so we stopped after the Pec Dec machine. I was COVERED in sweat. The following day I did traps/delts

Shrugs with a barbell
3 sets at 135lbs x 20 reps
2 sets at 225lbs x 15 reps
5 sets at 275lbs x 8 reps
3 sets at 135lbs x 15 reps

Side lateral raises
20 sets but back and forth. 1 set was 25lb 10 reps, next set was 35lbs for 5 reps. Did that for a total of 20 sets

Rear delts pulls (Pec Dec machine)
10 sets at 120lbs x 12 reps

Front delt raises with a 45lb plate
10 sets x 10 reps

Dumbbell shrugs
65lbs x 10 reps
75lbs x 10 reps
85lbs x 8 reps
100lbs fail set
dropped to 50 lbs immediately and kept going. Lost count after 17. I was zoned out. Went and hopped on the stair climber for 20 minutes, and left.

Back day was another lame day. I tweaked my lower back, and it's freaked me out. So I just basically did the same back routine I posted last time. It's been bothering me on and off, and I'm just dealing with it as it comes.

So now I know why people love/hate tren. It's definitely not for the weak or simple minded users. The results are great, and the recomp so far is awesome.. but fuck.. not sleeping, anxiety, and everything else is just ripping my mind apart. my girlfriend can't stand it anymore, but I told her I'm sticking with it for this cycle. Most likely won't be doing tren again for awhile or if I ever decide to compete. Just not worth the insanity. lol, I wish I could change my user name now. Haha


----------



## That_Tren_Life (Jan 31, 2015)

Not that many people have noticed. lol, I've been having some serious issues with my anxiety, and other issues.. I'm assuming from the tren. Basically kinda lost my shit for about a week, and my gf hasn't been happy with how I've been. I injected buy I took a week off from everything. Did minor shit at the gym while she worked but nothing to worthy of posting. I'm gonna be placing an order soon because as soon as this 15 week cycle ends I'm hoping straight into a test/deca/var/pro cycle. I'll keep posting in yhe log also for that, and I will have before/after pictures for the tren cycle. This is definitely the best gear I've ever used. Although my name doesn't stand up to what I think of tren. Because this drug is fucking crazy. lol, and unless I plan on doing a show... I probably won't be running it again for awhile.


----------

